# Rent to own places in SW Mo?



## Joy Bell Farm (Jul 30, 2013)

Anyone know where to start looking for rent to own farms? Im considering this option since our credit is not good enough. We would have paid of and own our home by next yr. We want to sell it and move to farm land all our own. If anyone has some property they would like to to rent to own let me know.


----------



## ClubMike (Nov 18, 2004)

I did a rent with a buy option in Buffalo Mo once. It was a nice place, I found that place on craigslist. It was real easy, rented it with a buy option after 3 years. Maybe run an ad yourself and say what you are looking for. I ended up not buying that place although it was nice. I found a better cheaper place and paid cash for it.

Missouri is a good place to live.


----------



## Joy Bell Farm (Jul 30, 2013)

I did no responses yet. May have to go to the other side of Springfield i seen lots of rent to owns over there.


----------

